# Is it worth it?



## _karlos (Nov 1, 2011)

Okay guy's for the past 2 and a bit years i've been fitting towbars in the family business, which is fun... but it's not my passion, slowly and slowly i've been losing interest in it and not finding it quite as enjoyable as I used to. So i've been thinking of becoming a self-employed valeter. I Don't particularily want to do detailing - i'm not experienced, trained or confident in going anywhere near someone else's car with a rotary.

What I wanted to find out is if there's any of you on here that make a living from valeting without doing any detail work... Is there a big enough gap in the market (with all the £5 splash and dashes about) to make a living from just valeting?

I know I won't be making much to start with, i'm more concerned with once I start getting a reputation and regular jobs is it a capable source of income?

Thank's in advance guy's :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the market is overrun with car washes / valeters / detailers as it is, so one more shouldn't hurt! :lol:

there is a street in Glasgow with 5 car washes on it! :wall:

good luck in your venture!!

:thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd stick to the towbars mate. If you were busy doing that you'll make more than valering


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I wouldnt hangup the Towbar Fitting spanners yet mate as the last 2 years has been big in the Caravan and Camping business as people like myself now relise that the price for 2 weeks abroad for a family does buy you a top of the range family tent or a semi decent Touring Caravan which you then have forever and use when you want to. Today I have heard that Astraus Airlines have gone bump and Thomas Cook are not long either due to the lack of demand so if you feel the need to get into Valeting / Detailing do so, but also keep up the Towbars


----------



## _karlos (Nov 1, 2011)

Nah we're far from busy, can be going days without seeing a single customer... Just fancied doing something because I enjoy it, as opposed to because it's in the family... Know what you mean cueball, there is a massive amount of car washes, that's the only thing that puts me off the idea, the market seem's to be full with wannabe's that it's gunna be a struggle to make anything. and was thinking of just trying it whilst still doing towbars, then if it takes off concentrate on it, if not can always go back to fitting bars.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

if it's what you want to do, go for it...just try and be better than the rest...word of mouth is still golden these days!

:thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

_karlos said:


> Nah we're far from busy, can be going days without seeing a single customer... Just fancied doing something because I enjoy it, as opposed to because it's in the family... Know what you mean cueball, there is a massive amount of car washes, that's the only thing that puts me off the idea, the market seem's to be full with wannabe's that it's gunna be a struggle to make anything. and was thinking of just trying it whilst still doing towbars, then if it takes off concentrate on it, if not can always go back to fitting bars.


Where are you based as i need a towbar fitting


----------



## _karlos (Nov 1, 2011)

Not wrong there. Think I might do it. Even if it doesn't last it'll be a nice time whilst it lasts. Any tips on setting it up properly and in a professional manner? it's never been more than a friend's and family's car hobbie before.


----------



## _karlos (Nov 1, 2011)

mattsbmw said:


> Where are you based as i need a towbar fitting


Darlington, North-East:thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*Valeting*

Why not give it a trial run for a week and see how it goes? If that is not an option, see if there is a freindly valeter near you to speak to, maybe even let you tag along for one or two? if the client asks, you're just a trainee learning the ropes. If it doesn't work out at this stage, no harm, no foul:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh the other thread makes sense now!

I guess the onus is on you to understand and research your own local market and competition - only people local to you in the trade could give a honest view, as the answer will vary depending on location.

I'd like to think that there is still a demand for a 'better service' but I'm not so sure I'd be comfortable with relying on it for my main income. I'd be looking at something with wider appeal that isn't already mass market, like wheels and smart repairs maybe and perhaps also offer valeting?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Can you/is it appropriate valet from the same premise as the towbars? You could do both; even if it's just until you see how it goes. As always the market is tight and many expect a '£5 deal' - how do you differentiate yourself? The best answer is not likely just 'I'll do a better job', that wont get people to start using you.


----------



## R26Andy (Apr 21, 2011)

As above, try to do both and combine as much resource as possible. You can also cross promote the two businesses.

If you keep both going and one isnt doing too well you still have the other. If you let one slide and the other one goes down the pan it will be alot harder to restart the second one. Keep em both on the boil!

Andy


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bero said:


> Can you/is it appropriate valet from the same premise as the towbars? You could do both; even if it's just until you see how it goes. As always the market is tight and many expect a '£5 deal' - how do you differentiate yourself? The best answer is not likely just 'I'll do a better job', that wont get people to start using you.


I was just about to suggest this :thumb:

as its a family business you should be able to do this.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

_karlos said:


> Darlington, North-East:thumb:


Your a bot too far away from me


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

R26Andy said:


> As above, try to do both and combine as much resource as possible.





justina3 said:


> I was just about to suggest this :thumb:
> 
> as its a family business you should be able to do this.


Don't worry, I'm used to people at work trying to pass off my ideas as their own


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Just a few mistakes I made when starting out which I would not want you to do....

Dont buy a cheap hoover - stick with a Henry !

A small pressure washer is more than capable of doing a good job - there is no need in my opinion to buy a big powerful one. I have a little 2 series Karcher and it does everything I need it to do ( although I recommend getting a hose extension - my hose is 9 metres in total and I still sometimes have trouble getting all the way round a car as I always leave the Karcher bolted inside the van even whan i use )

Dont bother with a Generator, 99% of customers will be happy for you to use their electric ( if you plan to be mobile )

Get your prices right at the start - I failed to do this and had to change them around alot. 

Good things....

Word of mouth is the most best advertising possible, but you cant get word of mouth before you have found customers.....


Get work in by offering freebies to certain offices or neighbours. If they are happy then they will book you as a paying customer next time. They will also recommend you to others. 

Start off with a good make of products - in my opinion, when I first started I was amazed how many people were impressed when I said I only use Autoglym. Autoglym is a well known retail make and to joe bloggs on the street it is also expensive ( compared to other makes they see, like Halfords Own etc ). Saying you only use Autoglym will impress potential customers much more than saying you only use Poorboys or Chemical Guys etc etc as these are much less well known to Mr Normal in the street. Once established you can then work on word of mouth and start using different/more expensive products if you wanted.

Hope my 2p's worth helps......

I dont know what stage of valeting you are at, so I apologise if all this I have written is obvious to you.


----------

